# Do you do Back/triceps,Back/ Biceps or have a whole day for arms



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 4, 2012)

So Im trying to figure out how to set up my routine. Right now im doing Back/triceps and Chest/Biceps. 

Ive been trying to tweak it for a minute now and can't come with a good solution. Right now its

Tuesday Back/Triceps
Thursday: Shoulders
Sat Legs/Abs
Sunday/ Chest/Biceps

Am I giving enough time in between days? Like will my triceps still be sore for my shoulder workout and will biceps still be sore for my back workout? Should I just go back to back/biceps chest/ triceps? I would rather not do a chest/shoulder day because I feel like I will half ass one of the other ones. Let me know if routine looks good and what kinda changes I could do. I used to do shoulders/biceps on fridays and chest alone on sundays but sometimes I can't find a spotter on fridays.


----------



## gentao (Oct 4, 2012)

ive been doing arms on a separate day. If i work back/shoulder out good enough my biceps will get a good workout


----------



## Cork (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a separate day for arms.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 4, 2012)

To the guys that have seperate day for arms do u combine 2 upper body workouts into one? I wonder if I could do 
Monday: Back
Tuesday: Chest
Thursday: Shoulders
Friday: Arms
Sat: Legs

Would i not be giving enough time between chest and shoulders? Also would my triceps be sore from shoulders?


----------



## Z499 (Oct 4, 2012)

Chest 
Shoulders and back
Biceps and triceps
Legs
Then what ever muscle group that feels most rested gets blasted again and I take 2 random days off.


Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## rage racing (Oct 4, 2012)

Mon: Back
Tues: Off
Wed: Off
Thurs: Chest
Fri: Legs
Sat: Arms
Sun: Shoulders/traps


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you think my shoulders will suffer because of my triceps from saturday?
What if I do 
Tuesday Chest
Wednesday Legs 
Friday Arms 
Sunday Shoulders

Would that be better?

QUOTE=rage racing;2944725]Mon: Back
Tues: Off
Wed: Off
Thurs: Chest
Fri: Legs
Sat: Arms
Sun: Shoulders/traps[/QUOTE]


----------



## 1superman (Oct 4, 2012)

This is my opinion, if you are training for mass... you need to train heavy and with intensity. Give each muscle group trained 7 days rest... I have even taken more. I have always had good results with the push, legs, pull routine once a week. I think thats more than enough if... you go into the gym and TOTALLY DISTROY!!! Any more than once a week, won't allow for proper recovery. My week looks like this.

Mon: Chest, shoulders, triceps
Tue: Cardio
Wen: legs
Thur: Cardio
Fri: Back, biceps, abs
Sat: Off
Sun: Off

I believe cardio done on the days of weight training will hurt your gains. I will also tell you... I never saw the results I wanted untill I put as much effort into my diet as I did my workouts! Sleep is important too bro.


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 4, 2012)

I change every couple months, currently:

Back/4arm
Chest/bicep
Legs/abs
Shoulders/tricep

My layout is determined by the least amount of re-racking.  So back day is Rows, Rack pulls, shrugs, bar in the cage in same position just change the weight for each, then pulldowns/pullups, and back to the bar in the cage for 4arms.  That way I save a lot of time.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 4, 2012)

I forgot to mention Ill be on hgh, ghrp6/mod grf and in 7 weeks NPP Test Anavar. Wouldn't I be lifting every body part once a week with the routine i mentioned above?


----------



## bjg (Oct 4, 2012)

1superman said:


> This is my opinion, if you are training for mass... you need to train heavy and with intensity. Give each muscle group trained 7 days rest... I have even taken more. I have always had good results with the push, legs, pull routine once a week. I think thats more than enough if... you go into the gym and TOTALLY DISTROY!!! Any more than once a week, won't allow for proper recovery. My week looks like this.
> 
> Mon: Chest, shoulders, triceps
> Tue: Cardio
> ...



i do that sometimes, good routine but i split my shoulders , i leave the rear deltoid for back day.


----------



## bjg (Oct 4, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> I forgot to mention Ill be on hgh, ghrp6/mod grf and in 7 weeks NPP Test Anavar. Wouldn't I be lifting every body part once a week with the routine i mentioned above?


 each person finds his own routine, some recover faster than others...
you can go on one body part a day or many body parts a day, the essential is to give enough rest for a given muscle at least 2 days of rest better if 3 days. like if you do back do not do biceps till 3 days later.
i go by my gut feelings and i listen to my body when it comes to how much i should rest, sometimes i postpone a workout because i feel i need one more day of rest.
better not to go to the maximum every workout, do not destroy your muscles every time,  go hard on a given muscle every other workout


----------



## 1superman (Oct 4, 2012)

bjg said:


> i do that sometimes, good routine but *i split my shoulders , i leave the rear deltoid for back day*.


I didn't post it like that but, yes I do the same.


----------



## Muscle Growth (Dec 10, 2012)

like some said, a day in itself for amrs.mon:  chesttues:  backwed:  legsthurs: shouldersfri:  arms


----------



## troubador (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been doing: Full body push / full body pull / off / full body push / full body pull/ off / off
But the last two training days I emphasize arms more through the order of exercises.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 10, 2012)

Back
Chest/Shoulders (mostly to warm them up for bench)
Legs
Arms
Off
Off
Repeat


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 11, 2012)

Sunday: Legs
Monday: Rest
Tuesday: Chest & Tris
Wednesday: Rest
Thursday: Back & Bis
Friday: Shoulders (I only work Lateral and Posterior Delts due to too much benching in my younger days but zero direct delt work)
Saturday: Rest


----------



## nby (Dec 11, 2012)

When I'm _on_:

Monday: Shoulders/triceps/traps
Tuesday: Quads/hams/calves
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Chest/biceps
Friday: Back/calves
Saturday: Triceps/biceps/abs
Sunday: Off

Comes out to arms twice a week. No real bicep stress on back day so no problem to do biceps the day after.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 11, 2012)

nby said:


> When I'm _on_:
> 
> Monday: Shoulders/triceps/traps
> Tuesday: Quads/hams/calves
> ...



-good workout


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> So Im trying to figure out how to set up my routine. Right now im doing Back/triceps and Chest/Biceps.
> 
> Ive been trying to tweak it for a minute now and can't come with a good solution. Right now its
> 
> ...



Of late arms have had their own day.

CHEST/FRONT-SIDE DELTS
QUADS/HAMS
OFF
LATS/REAR DELTS/TRAPS
BIS/TRIS/FOREARMS


----------



## stan69 (Dec 11, 2012)

Monday - chest / tris
Wed -back/shoulders
Fri - biceps / legs

Sent from my Prism using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 16, 2012)

I like chest/tris, because its easier and saves time.  My chest routine will give my triceps some work and I've already got everything set for close grip bench when I'm ready to start tris.

Same with back/bis.  I just like the synergy there.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 16, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> So Im trying to figure out how to set up my routine. Right now im doing Back/triceps and Chest/Biceps.
> 
> Ive been trying to tweak it for a minute now and can't come with a good solution. Right now its
> 
> ...



*You're Training Biceps and Triceps Twice A Week*

You probably don't realize it but you're training your biceps and triceps twice a week. 

Tuesday Training

Most back exercise involve pulling movements: Lat Pulldowns, Bent Over Rows, etc.  

The weakest link in those pulling movements is the biceps.  That means the biceps are overloaded moreso than the back. 

The only way to overload the back in pulling exercises like this is to perform partials movement.  

Sunday Training

Most chest training involves some type of pressing movement: Bench Press, Incline Press, Decline Press, etc.  

The weakest link and most overloaded muscle in pressing movement is the triceps.  

Ironically, pressing movement never really overload the chest unless you are performing partial movement.  

That means any pressing movement you really works the triceps.  

*Biceps/Triceps Recovery *

Small muscle recover much faster than large muscles.  Thus, working them more often is ok. 

*Present Program*

It look good for your arms.  That it.   

Your present program for shoulder and legs is NOT well thought out.  More in a minute on that.

*Back/Bicpes and Chest/Triceps*

Push-Pull Days are another option. 

*Shoulder/Biceps on Friday-Chest on Sunday*

That program means you are working shoulders on Friday and Sunday.  

The shoulder are involved in just about every upper body movement you perform.  

One of the problems most individual have is the forget that the shoulders are involved in all compound pulling and compound pressing exercises.  

They end up thinking they need a shoulder day after pounding them with pressing and pulling movements.  

What end up happening is they chronically overtrain the shoulders and end up with some type of shoulder problem.  The shoulder is one of the most vunerable joint in the body.  

*Your Three Time A Week Shoulder Program*

Your present program now works the shoulder three time a week.  That make NO sense.

You're shoulder are involved in your Tuesday Back training

You Shoulder have their own seperate day on Thursday

You train shoulder again on Chest Day, Sunday.  

*Pounding The Shoulder Into Submission*

The point of training is to stimulate growth, not to analihate it.  

At some point your going to manufacture your own shoulder aches, pains and problems with your present program. 

*Three Upper Body Days, ONE Leg Day?*

My recommendation would be to scrap the Shoulder Day ONLY and replace it with another lower body day. 

*Leg Days*

1) Quad Dominate Day:  Make one Leg Training session more of a quad dominate one.  Squats, Leg Press, Low Box Step Ups, things like that.  

2) Posterior Hamstring/Erector Day:  Make the other Leg Training session more of a hamstring/lower back day.  Good Mornings. Bent Knee Stiff Leg Deadlifts, Glute Ham Machine (if one's available), movement like that.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 16, 2012)

I do a light bi on back/bi day. Same for tris on chest/tri day. I have a separate arm day where I hit them hard but that's my optional day but I almost always go. If I'm busy at least I hit the arms that week. I am a lot stronger though when I hit the arms only day as opposed to doing a full back workout then doing bis.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Dec 16, 2012)

With the workouts I compose for myself I could never have a dedicated arm day, otherwise my other more important lifts would suffer.  So I just throw some tricep work at the end of one workout and some bicep work at the end of another day's workout.  There is never emphasis on arms.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 16, 2012)

I've got arms day on my current split for the first time ever believe if or not.  I love it and officially call it "bro pump day"


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 16, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> I've got arms day on my current split for the first time ever believe if or not.  I love it and officially call it "bro pump day"



*"The Bro Pump"*

That is one of the stupidest term that I have every heard. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## FUZO (Dec 16, 2012)

I mix it up every few months imo its better that way.Now I do back and bi's before was back and tri's and before that was just back.


----------



## Metallibanger (Dec 18, 2012)

CaptainNapalm said:


> There is never emphasis on arms.



How do you feel about your boyfriend masturbating? - Yahoo! Answers

PS: The ideal split is:
1: Neck + glutes
2: Right tricep + abs
3: Chest + rear delts
4: rest
5: Lats + glutes + neck
6: Legs + left tricep
7: Shoulders + biceps in order to look good


----------



## x~factor (Dec 24, 2012)

CaptainNapalm said:


> With the workouts I compose for myself I could never have a dedicated arm day, otherwise my other more important lifts would suffer.  So I just throw some tricep work at the end of one workout and some bicep work at the end of another day's workout.  There is never emphasis on arms.



I've done that for myself. It worked for my triceps, not so much for my biceps. My biceps need more than just "at the end" workout...


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 27, 2012)

the same people that go and hammer out all kinds of "iso" arm exercises, will tell you that training your legs that way would be stupid as f**k. Tell me how that makes sense.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 27, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> the same people that go and hammer out all kinds of "iso" arm exercises, will tell you that training your legs that way would be stupid as f**k. Tell me how that makes sense.



That is a huge generalization.  I did basically no direct arm work for the first few years I lifted.  Adding an arms day tremendously increased the size and aesthetic appeal of my arms.  I'm pretty sure most pro bodybuilders do lots of direct arm work too.  For people whose goals are physique/BB oriented to not do direct arm work is foolish.  I know of several high level power lifters that have transitioned to bodybuilding.  Every single one of them has had to struggle to make up for lagging triceps.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 11, 2013)

In my opinion, I think it is better to switch on and off with arm days.  Right now, I do chest/tri's and Back/Bi's and that always seems to work best for me.  But the nice part about doing arms alone is that you can go a lot heavier on bi's and tri's as they are not being pre-exhausted by the larger body movements that you are doing first.  I can alwys do more weight when I do arms on one day together, especially with Biceps.


----------



## LAM (Jan 11, 2013)

Gissurjon said:


> the same people that go and hammer out all kinds of "iso" arm exercises, will tell you that training your legs that way would be stupid as f**k. Tell me how that makes sense.



these are normally the people walking around the gym on stilts that they call legs...


----------



## cck99352 (Jan 13, 2013)

My workout looks something like this:

Day 1: Legs
Day 2: chest/shoulders (front, side delts)
Day 3: back/traps (rear delts)
Day 4: arms

I insert rest days where needed, and typically work out 4 times in 6 days... rest days often involve cardio and abs... plus I typically train abs at the end of every other workout

Training interval is something less than 1x per week (1 training session per body part, every 6 days). When I start training heavy legs again, I may split out hams from quads as my lower back cannot take that much punishment in a single day. 

Adding in a day dedicated to arms basically means they get trained 2x (once on arm day, again on chest or back day) every 6 days... and I have been very pleased with progress to date. 

If I am recovering, then less rest days - if not, then a few more... but, this is just what works for me. Lotta good programs described in previous posts.


----------

